# dicolouration in new growth area



## KarlKronic (Jul 15, 2017)

started bout 2 days ago is the lack of sun or to much water being that currently it rains here every single moment of the day are these possible reasons or is this normal.
please help LOL

Karl 

View attachment 1500119171382[1].jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2017)

The lighter green color means they are hungry and need some nutrients. Time to feed.


----------



## Guano (Jul 16, 2017)

Rosebud may very well be right but, I wanted to share a picture of my latest grow where I had the exact same condition or worse, from seedling all the way through veg and they came out of it as soon as I flipped to 12/12.  In my case, it was definitely not a case of lack of nutrients and more likely a case of too strong soil for the strain.  I am using TheRev's super soil mix and some of the plants were showing signs of too much.-twisted leaves and clawing.  I did nothing about it (you cant really when doing organics) and it is all better now in fact, they are loving it.  For me, it was definitely strain related.  This is the only picture I have of the yellowing but it was there and pretty bad for 8 weeks. 

View attachment IMG_0893.jpg


----------

